# Generally Speaking, What Era Had/Has Your Favourite Theologians To Read?



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

Which era of church history contained/contains your favourite theologiams to read?

Not favourite theologians in general, but_ to read_. 

Bonus: Why is it your favourite era?

------------------------------------

For me, it is the 1800's. As much as I like the Reformers and the Puritans, I find the language and style of writing in the 1800's to be that which I enjoy most. 

I also appreciate men like Ryle and Spurgeon, who took in huge amounts of the Puritans, and distilled their teaching. 

As I type this I am second guessing myself for not putting the Puritans...

Disclaimer: I am not well read enough to truly give this question a fair answer.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 11, 2018)

Late 1880s to mid 1950s. That's when the Dutch started to hit their stride and gave us men like Bavinck and culminated in Klaas Schilder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanny01 (Mar 11, 2018)

1600's because of the Puritans and Post-Reformation Orthodox in general with their precise theology and understanding of the Christian life. However, the 1800's would probably closely follow because of the Scottish Free Church Presbyterians and Baptists such as Spurgeon and the Haldanes.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 11, 2018)

I put 1700's because I appreciate Thomas Boston the most. But I do read many others outside the range.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Late 1880s to mid 1950s. That's when the Dutch started to hit their stride and gave us men like Bavinck and culminated in Klaas Schilder.


If you are so inclined, can you tell me more about these men?


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

Shanny01 said:


> 1600's because of the Puritans and Post-Reformation Orthodox in general with their precise theology and understanding of the Christian life. However, the 1800's would probably closely follow because of the Scottish Free Church Presbyterians and Baptists such as Spurgeon and the Haldanes.


Indeed. I forgot about the Haldanes. Any recommendations from their works?


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I put 1700's because I appreciate Thomas Boston the most. But I do read many others outside the range.


What is it about Boston that you appreciate?


----------



## Shanny01 (Mar 11, 2018)

The biggest work that is a must for any library is Robert Haldane's Commentary on Romans. Top-notch soul food there. Helpful, from what I've heard, are James Haldane's Commentaries on Galatians and Hebrews. In these he espouses Baptist covenantal theology and provides solid exposition of both books. They both also have numerous other lesser known works that are hard to obtain dealing with topics such as the Sabbath, the verbal inspiration and self-authenticating nature of scripture, atonement and etc.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 11, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> If you are so inclined, can you tell me more about these men?



They had a strong creational aspect to their theology and corrected a lot of Kuyper's problems.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 11, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> What is it about Boston that you appreciate?


He has solid Christ-centered exegesis and pastoral application. I really appreciate his emphasis on union with Christ, and how this kept him from the dangers of both the antinomianism and neonomianism so prevalent in his day. He had very useful illustrations which have have shamelessly stolen. 

I think I also have an affinity for him because I serve in a rural congregation like he did and recognize some of the same pastoral struggles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Mar 11, 2018)

Are you kidding? This is the Puritan Board! The 1600s is the only right answer!

Just ignore Calvin, Edwards, Spurgeon, Vos and a handful of others already mentioned, and the choice will be perfectly clear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack K (Mar 11, 2018)

In seriousness, and upon reflection, I get a special joy reading Dutchmen. That's probably because of my Dutch heritage and a sense that I am in touch with it when I read those guys. And the 1900s were their greatest era.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2018)

Bunyan


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 11, 2018)

Well, you don't get Osteen - at least not in his prime - until the 2000's so there's that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

Shanny01 said:


> The biggest work that is a must for any library is Robert Haldane's Commentary on Romans. Top-notch soul food there. Helpful, from what I've heard, are James Haldane's Commentaries on Galatians and Hebrews. In these he espouses Baptist covenantal theology and provides solid exposition of both books. They both also have numerous other lesser known works that are hard to obtain dealing with topics such as the Sabbath, the verbal inspiration and self-authenticating nature of scripture, atonement and etc.



Thank you. I'll put them on my ever growing list of men to read. 

I have the Romans commentary packed away somewhere actually. Found it in a thrift store.


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (Mar 11, 2018)

For me it's the 1800s, specifically the mid-late portion. Benjamin Morgan Palmer, John Lafayette Girardeau, Charles Colcock Jones, James Henley Thornwell, Robert Lewis Dabney, and William Swan Plumer, in particular. For me there's something magical about the Southern Presbyterians, even though they certainly had clay toes and were not without flaws.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> They had a strong creational aspect to their theology and corrected a lot of Kuyper's problems.


That is definitely beyond my scope of knowledge right now, having not read Kuyper. 

I just dug out a' Brakel (vol 1) tonight. Are you familiar with his writings?


----------



## ZackF (Mar 11, 2018)

kainos01 said:


> Well, you don't get Osteen - at least not in his prime - until the 2000's so there's that...



You beat me to him!


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

Puritan Sailor said:


> He has solid Christ-centered exegesis and pastoral application. I really appreciate his emphasis on union with Christ, and how this kept him from the dangers of both the antinomianism and neonomianism so prevalent in his day. He had very useful illustrations which have have shamelessly stolen.
> 
> I think I also have an affinity for him because I serve in a rural congregation like he did and recognize some of the same pastoral struggles.


That is a good overview. How often do you read him?


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

Jack K said:


> In seriousness, and upon reflection, I get a special joy reading Dutchmen. That's probably because of my Dutch heritage and a sense that I am in touch with it when I read those guys. And the 1900s were their greatest era.


As Injust posted a few minutes ago, I'm reading a bit of a' Brakel currently. He is my only exposure to Dutch theologians. Could you explain any further why the 1900's were their greatest era? And do you have any use of a' Brakel?


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

ScottishPresbyterian said:


> Bunyan


I was planning on immersing myself in Bunyan's writings a while ago, but it never materialized. What is it that you like about him? Any works in particular?


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

kainos01 said:


> Well, you don't get Osteen - at least not in his prime - until the 2000's so there's that...





ZackF said:


> You beat me to him!



If Oprah became president , would Osteen make some appearances on the scene?


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 11, 2018)

USNCerGuard said:


> For me it's the 1800s, specifically the mid-late portion. Benjamin Morgan Palmer, John Lafayette Girardeau, Charles Colcock Jones, James Henley Thornwell, Robert Lewis Dabney, and William Swan Plumer, in particular. For me there's something magical about the Southern Presbyterians, even though they certainly had clay toes and were not without flaws.


Again, a whole 'nother world that I have yet to visit. In all honesty, I would probably have a large interest in American theologians if I were American. But, being a Canadian with Scottish and English roots, there are a lot of other theologians on my radar that I take a natural liking to. Perhaps one day. 

Could you define this 'magic'?


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> I was planning on immersing myself in Bunyan's writings a while ago, but it never materialized. What is it that you like about him? Any works in particular?



Exceptionally readable and eminently practical. His most famous works are in my opinion the best - The Pilgrim's Progress (both parts) and The Holy War. He can be very solemn and searching, his works on The Barren Fig Tree and The Greatness of the Soul are also excellent.

I should point out that so far I have only read about 30-40% of his works, but fully intend to read the rest God Willing.


----------



## KMK (Mar 11, 2018)

Puritan Sailor said:


> He has solid Christ-centered exegesis and pastoral application. I really appreciate his emphasis on union with Christ, and how this kept him from the dangers of both the antinomianism and neonomianism so prevalent in his day. He had very useful illustrations which have have shamelessly stolen.
> 
> I think I also have an affinity for him because I serve in a rural congregation like he did and recognize some of the same pastoral struggles.



Boston’s Works (does that include his Marrow notes?) is my desert island pick. Just to add to what Patrick said, he is able to summarize Reformed doctrine with little desire to make a name for himself by pushing some modern agenda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Mar 11, 2018)

While having an appreciation for the Puritans and other historical times, I prefer the modern era best because, especially in the last 50 or 60 years or so, Reformed Christianity has acquired scholars who are not only good at their scholarship but are also _talented writers._ 

Packer, Horton, Reymond, Sproul, Carrick, Beeke, etc., etc. Among the non-Reformed (generally speaking) - Bruce, Carson, MacArthur, etc. You really can't beat the modern era for fine scholarship combined with great writing skills.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 11, 2018)

Puritans. Because I hate modern junk and their ten or so pages of nothing but anecdotes per chapter. When they hit a punch line you are left with 'ok....common sense'? That is probably why Al Mohler and DA Carson can read ten books a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Mar 11, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> As Injust posted a few minutes ago, I'm reading a bit of a' Brakel currently. He is my only exposure to Dutch theologians. Could you explain any further why the 1900's were their greatest era? And do you have any use of a' Brakel?



When I think of Dutch theologians of the 1900s I mostly have in mind Herman Bavinck, Louis Berkhof, and Geerhardus Vos (though Berkhof and Vos could be called Americans). There were other notable guys too, but those are the main three I've read. I've never read a' Brakel, who came earlier, except for short excerpts.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 12, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> That is definitely beyond my scope of knowledge right now, having not read Kuyper.
> 
> I just dug out a' Brakel (vol 1) tonight. Are you familiar with his writings?



I've read maybe the first 50 pages in his series.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 12, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Which era of church history contained/contains your favourite theologiams to read?
> 
> Not favourite theologians in general, but_ to read_.
> 
> ...


I enjoy reading the current theologians, and current viewpoints regarding theology the most, but my favorite era would be in the 19th Century, as many solid ST seemed to come out back then.


----------



## timfost (Mar 12, 2018)

Can't quite choose, but I prefer if the writer is dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RefPres1647 (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm going 20th century just because it was these individuals (most notably, Sproul) that got me into the Reformed faith in the first place. If it were not for them, I might still be stuck in an Arminian Dispensational church... yikes. However, God predestines everything so there are no "might have's" or "maybe's".


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 12, 2018)

ScottishPresbyterian said:


> Exceptionally readable and eminently practical. His most famous works are in my opinion the best - The Pilgrim's Progress (both parts) and The Holy War. He can be very solemn and searching, his works on The Barren Fig Tree and The Greatness of the Soul are also excellent.
> 
> I should point out that so far I have only read about 30-40% of his works, but fully intend to read the rest God Willing.


I have only read his treatise on prayer, and some of Pilgrim's Progress. I find I need a good amount of time set aside to profit from him, which is hard for me right now. 

But, I own his Complete Works, so it is only a matter of time before I read some more.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 12, 2018)

KMK said:


> Boston’s Works (does that include his Marrow notes?) is my desert island pick. Just to add to what Patrick said, he is able to summarize Reformed doctrine with little desire to make a name for himself by pushing some modern agenda.


Is he one of the best of the 1700's then? I don't know of very many theologians from that time period. John Newton comes to mind.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 12, 2018)

bookslover said:


> While having an appreciation for the Puritans and other historical times, I prefer the modern era best because, especially in the last 50 or 60 years or so, Reformed Christianity has acquired scholars who are not only good at their scholarship but are also _talented writers._
> 
> Packer, Horton, Reymond, Sproul, Carrick, Beeke, etc., etc. Among the non-Reformed (generally speaking) - Bruce, Carson, MacArthur, etc. You really can't beat the modern era for fine scholarship combined with great writing skills.


I think I have to disagree with you on this point; or, at least disagree on the definition of "great writing skills."

If you mean that their writing is clear, understandable, and they communicate effectively to the modern reader, then yes, that is true. 

But, I would say that the skill of writers from centuries past was on a whole different level than today's writers. Any perceived lack in their writing can usually be blamed on the reader's inability to read well. 

Surely some of this is due to the changing English language; but I would argue that this change is for the worse. That opens up a different conversation though; one about education and the like.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 12, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> Puritans. Because I hate modern junk and their ten or so pages of nothing but anecdotes per chapter. When they hit a punch line you are left with 'ok....common sense'? That is probably why Al Mohler and DA Carson can read ten books a week.


Indeed. Not all modern writing is like this; but I know what you mean.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 12, 2018)

Jack K said:


> When I think of Dutch theologians of the 1900s I mostly have in mind Herman Bavinck, Louis Berkhof, and Geerhardus Vos (though Berkhof and Vos could be called Americans). There were other notable guys too, but those are the main three I've read. I've never read a' Brakel, who came earlier, except for short excerpts.


Ah okay. I'll have to stick with a' Brakel for now. Just too many authors!

My ancestral heritage definitely affects what books I am drawn to.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 12, 2018)

RefBapAmil said:


> I'm going 20th century just because it was these individuals (most notably, Sproul) that got me into the Reformed faith in the first place. If it were not for them, I might still be stuck in an Arminian Dispensational church... yikes. However, God predestines everything so there are no "might have's" or "maybe's".


Does the appreciation for Sproul now begin to increase because he has died?


----------



## RefPres1647 (Mar 12, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Does the appreciation for Sproul now begin to increase because he has died?


Very much. I felt like I lost a grandparent that day  however, he still has books/works coming out. Like a Reformed Tupac

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 12, 2018)

Jack K said:


> In seriousness, and upon reflection, I get a special joy reading Dutchmen. That's probably because of my Dutch heritage


I have explained to the beloved Dutchmen in my country that Scotland, not the Netherlands, is known as the land of the covenant  So you need to read the Scottish Puritans 



Jack K said:


> When I think of Dutch theologians of the 1900s I mostly have in mind Herman Bavinck, Louis Berkhof, and Geerhardus Vos (though Berkhof and Vos could be called Americans). There were other notable guys too, but those are the main three I've read. I've never read a' Brakel, who came earlier, except for short excerpts


Seriously, both Bavinck's and Vos' Reformed Dogmatics are one of the greatest gifts to the church.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 12, 2018)

I chose the 17th century because of the writings of Jonathan Edwards - Puritanism mixed with a mighty work of the Spirit of God.


----------



## JoeFish (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello all, this is my first ever post on the forum.

Re the poll: That's quite hard to choose! I'm reading a lot of William Tyndale's works at the moment but I'm also reading J.H. Merle d'Aubigne's "History Of The Reformation" along with some of Calvin's "Institutes" and Richard Sibbes "The Bruised Reed".
I'm actually quite new relatively speaking to Reformed thinking and theology as after my conversion I was swept up into the charismatic craze of the early 1990's and sat under a lot of bad teaching for many years without realising that it was bad teaching. The Lord graciously opened my eyes through a series of incidents and I'm now free of all that and getting some good solid teaching and theology through the Baptist church I now attend.
I was happy to find this forum!


----------



## RefPres1647 (Mar 13, 2018)

JoeFish said:


> Hello all, this is my first ever post on the forum.
> 
> Re the poll: That's quite hard to choose! I'm reading a lot of William Tyndale's works at the moment but I'm also reading J.H. Merle d'Aubigne's "History Of The Reformation" along with some of Calvin's "Institutes" and Richard Sibbes "The Bruised Reed".
> I'm actually quite new relatively speaking to Reformed thinking and theology as after my conversion I was swept up into the charismatic craze of the early 1990's and sat under a lot of bad teaching for many years without realising that it was bad teaching. The Lord graciously opened my eyes through a series of incidents and I'm now free of all that and getting some good solid teaching and theology through the Baptist church I now attend.
> I was happy to find this forum!



Welcome to the forum! Most of us have been in your shoes where we were taught bad theology and God opened our eyes to the Reformed faith. If you ever have questions, I'm sure anyone on this forum (including me) would be happy to help out! Also, there is a thread for those new to reformed thinking. You can post questions here: https://www.puritanboard.com/forums/the-wading-pool-questions-from-the-newly-reformed.121/

Again, welcome brother!


----------



## JoeFish (Mar 13, 2018)

Many thanks for the friendly welcome and the link to the questions page.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 13, 2018)

I voted 1800s, because I don't think any age has had nearly as many excellent theological works published in the English language. If I could read Latin, my answer might have been different.
Consider the following English-language theologians of the 1800s:
Charles Hodge
A. A. Hodge
Dabney
Thornwell
Warfield
Cunningham
Fairbarin
J. A. Alexander
Bannerman
Shedd
Breckinridge
Miller

Many more could be named.


----------



## Braden (Mar 13, 2018)

I love almost everything about Victorian England. I have a Spurgeon sticker on my car.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanny01 (Mar 13, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Is he one of the best of the 1700's then? I don't know of very many theologians from that time period. John Newton comes to mind.


Given that this was the century in which much enlightenment thinking was gaining ground in the church, there weren't quite as many powerhouses as the 1600's in my opinion. However Boston and other Marrowmen were solid theologians. Among the Anglicans, men helpful to read are Newton, Augustus Toplady, William Romaine and Whitefield. Congegationalists such as Watts and Doddridge and Baptists such as John Gill, Benjamin Beddome, Andrew Fuller, and William Carey. Also Matthew Henry!


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 13, 2018)

Shanny01 said:


> Given that this was the century in which much enlightenment thinking was gaining ground in the church, there weren't quite as many powerhouses as the 1600's in my opinion. However Boston and other Marrowmen were solid theologians. Among the Anglicans, men helpful to read are Newton, Augustus Toplady, William Romaine and Whitefield. Congegationalists such as Watts and Doddridge and Baptists such as John Gill, Benjamin Beddome, Andrew Fuller, and William Carey. Also Matthew Henry!


Adam Gib comes to mind, although he's not terribly well known. There's Edwards, of course.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 13, 2018)

JoeFish said:


> Hello all, this is my first ever post on the forum.


Welcome aboard, Joe! We are looking forward to many fruitful discussions with you in the future.

Our site contains a wealth of edifying and informative content. For starters, I recommend you start at the following link to get a sense of the basic ground rules:
https://www.puritanboard.com/help/terms

Then review this:
https://www.puritanboard.com/help/9th-commandment/

Lastly, if you are so inclined, after you have made 25 posts, you can post something about yourself in the following Members Only thread that may be of interest to others. It is a running commentary on the interests and goings on of our members that is not viewable by non-members, nor searchable by internet search bots:

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/who-are-you-guys-tell-us-a-little-about-yourself.91462/


----------



## JoeFish (Mar 13, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Welcome aboard, Joe! We are looking forward to many fruitful discussions with you in the future.
> 
> Our site contains a wealth of edifying and informative content. For starters, I recommend you start at the following link to get a sense of the basic ground rules:
> https://www.puritanboard.com/help/terms
> ...



Many thanks for the links and info, it'll take me a while to get used to using the forum I think.


----------

